# combined litter?



## Mr. LN Ortiz (May 23, 2010)

hello all! i'm new to the site, just thought i'd introduce myself first, my name is Allen Ortiz. 
I have 4 female mice (A, B, C, and D), and one male mouse (Z).
A, and B are in one tank, C is in one tank, and D is in another tank. Z is in another room in a wire cage.
About twenty-some days ago A, B, and C mated with Z. last week i cleaned their tanks and noticed them building nest both in their nesting boxes and out in the open. on 5/19/10 mouse C had 9 pups inside her cardbord nesting box (pics will be up soon) all are well one is super adventurous, you'll see in the pic. today, 5/22/10 i woke up and saw 21 pups in the corner of the tank with A on top of them nursing. mouse B was eating and drinkin lookin thinner than yesterday, mouse A however is still chunky.
i've noticed throught the day that both A and B alternate taking care of the pups, licking them, feeding them, keeping them warm. at times both would be doing so at the same time. i'm confused as to whether the pups are combined from both mice A and B or only mouse B. i know that sometimes pregnant mothers who feed litters usually wait longer to have the pups. could that be it?
i was going to wait and see what happens tonight but i knew ya'll would love the pics! 
any help would greatly be appreciated!
off the subject, D and Z mated today 5/22. hope to have new pups soon!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi and welcome.There looks to be an awful lot of pinks for one doe.The most I've had in one litter is 21 .


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations! Sweet babes, any idea what colours you might have there ? 
Sounds like you're going to have heaps of peepers soon


----------



## Mr. LN Ortiz (May 23, 2010)

just woke up and checked up on them. 
First set of pups (C) are 5 days old and now there are only 8 rather than 9, i took a pic so you guys could see the basic coloring so far. from the looks of it they're gonna be white with black and gray just like mom(C), except for the one on the upper right hand corner (next to the spotted one), it appears more brown than any of the others, more like dad(Z).









i'll get pics of the second set of pups on their day 5 also. as wells as individual shots.


----------

